# Quick Drag Radial Question



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Will this size tire fit on the stock 18" wheel and work fine? Any input will be great. 
Mickey Thompson 3780R Mickey Thompson ET Street Radial Drag Tires


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen people running 245/40/18 on stock 18s before. Each brand measure different but you aren't going too extreme so I wouldn't see any issues. Thats what they 'should' of been from the factory anyway.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool... I might go with these in the near future. I was looking at the nitto 555r's but couldnt find a size that was close enough to work.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Kinda spendy but should work. Myself I think I'm gonna go with the Nitto NT05. Pretty good price from DISCOUNTTIRE.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im keeping my eyes open for some more affordable DR's but i want to keep as close to the stock size as possible.


----------

